
Fearing iTunes-Like Domination, Hollywood Plots Netflix’s Downfall - protomyth
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/03/08/fearing-itunes-like-domination-hollywood-plots-netflixs-downfall/
======
protomyth
My biggest question about Netflix is why wouldn't Disney just create their own
service? Netflix seems like it can survive only if their are enough content
producers that don't have enough content to create their own service (or
partner with a bigger player).

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Why wouldn't they going forward or why didn't they? It might be too late going
forward, not sure consumers are interesting in paying for a Disney service, a
Sony service, an NBC/Universal service... that ship has sailed.

~~~
protomyth
People add the Disney channel package to their cable. If they can get their
"app" on enough devices, I don't think that will be the problem. I just don't
see the advantage to a middle man for these companies with large libraries.

I don't think any video play is too late, we are still very early and
customers know how to switch.

